# 17x17x17?



## RubikZz (Feb 21, 2011)

Inside the cube:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=CBY7JRh2YOo

Turning the cube:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=ihWyzvOM9pk

Turning the cube:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=cVid11O_Zh0


All known video here on SpeedSolving:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=vMMJ0d7tf3g


Website to buy the cube:
http://www.shapeways.com/model/64058/over_the_top___17x17x17____3500.html


----------



## Dacuba (Feb 21, 2011)

the turning looks so painful to be honest.
anyway great cube and nice vids


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry, for the 2 posted.
I was make it on my iPad en I pressed on the "Go" button en it loads, i canceled it and continued with the topic, when I post the good it was ther twice, sorry.
And on a forum if it is loading one second it is alreade posted.
I don't know how to delete one.


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 21, 2011)

if it turned as well as a v-cube, i would get it


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, it's only $2,006.54!

http://www.shapeways.com/model/64058/over_the_top___17x17x17.html?gid=mg


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2011)

Why haven't they stickered it yet? It's not a real 17x17 cube if only the centers are colored.

Also, it's huge (not that I expected any different). I wonder if anyone will ever bother to actually solve it.


----------



## cuberr (Feb 21, 2011)

That looks insane. I can't imagine anyone actually solving it.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Feb 21, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Why haven't they stickered it yet? It's not a real 17x17 cube if only the centers are colored.


The pieces are soaked on a 20-minute dye bath. This process would have made coloring a piece with two colors too difficult, so Oskar simply left them black.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2011)

Could I say it would be too difficult to solve the two-color pieces on my 7x7 (and then set the official WR with a centers-only solve)? From my perspective this puzzle is unfinished, like a 3x3 DIY that hasn't been assembled yet.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 21, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> The pieces are soaked on a 20-minute dye bath. This process would have made coloring a piece with two colors too difficult, so Oskar simply left them black.


 
Why can't he cut custom stickers?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Feb 21, 2011)

lol I'm just quoting what Oskar commented on the videos.
I know it's technically not finished, but that's what Oskar thinks.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Feb 21, 2011)

He's probably not to exited about cutting 1734 or so stickers.


----------



## Logan (Feb 22, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> he's probably to *lazy* to cut the stickers.


 
He's the least lazy person ever. That is one of the most ignorant things i've ever heard... erm.. read.
Do you have the slightest idea how much work it would be to cut 1734 tiny stickers, and then apply them? Obviously not.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Feb 22, 2011)

:fp
I think I used the wrong wording...


Logan said:


> Do you have the slightest idea how much work it would be to cut 1734 tiny stickers, and then apply them?


This is pretty much the reason why he didn't use stickers.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 22, 2011)

Logan said:


> Do you have the slightest idea how much work it would be to cut 1734 tiny stickers, and then apply them? Obviously not.


How about 384 bigger stickers? Since, you know, the centers are already colored. That would only be as bad as stickering an 8x8x8.


----------



## AJ Blair (Feb 22, 2011)

Something I've always wondered about this, even before there was a physical version of it. Are the holes in the edge pieces to reduce the price? Because there is less to print? The price was originally at about 3500 I remember...This is just ridiculous to look at...I love it!


----------



## Systemdertoten (Feb 22, 2011)

I would imagine the holes are used to reduce the cube's weight.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 22, 2011)

"should have brought a spoon to spoon them out"
"a lot of screwing. Fortunately, it's fun to do if you don't have to do it all the time"
"where am I?"

Funny quotes 

Thing looks amazingly awesome. I want a mass produced one. Maybe $450 mass produced in 15 years?


----------



## MiSenIn (Feb 22, 2011)

Giant Rubik's cube even puzzles its inventor






The world's most complex Rubik's cube - with over 1,500 segments - has left even its inventor baffled.

I read the news at here 
http://www.china-magic-cube.com/newsshow.asp?nid=16


----------

